# L.L. Bean Fall Catalog



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just got the fall catalog in the mail. I'm pretty happy about their "Heritage Sweaters." They're bringing back the Norwegian and Irish Fisherman's sweaters made in Norway and Ireland respectively. Some of the stuff is weird, like the polyfleece . Some stuff is just confusing, like the fact that the are proudly advertised as "Made in China" instead of the shady "Imported" label. I shudder to think.

What did you guys like/dislike?


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

I like their ; if I were spending more time in rhode island this winter I might buy some. Also, their ; I know some will consider it heresy but I like V-necks and dislike cotton sweaters. I love the rougher heathered look they have, and at $40 they look like theyre a steal.

I think are one of the ugliest things theyve put out though, like someone decided that clogs the only way to make clogs look more awesome was disproportionately large quantities of rubber. In fact, theyre basically crocs with a leather cover and some laces.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I actually like that they're being upfront about the origin for once.

Look on a globe. Can you find a country named Imported? (I think the proper pronunciation is "eem-por-TAYD")


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> (I think the proper pronunciation is "eem-por-TAYD")


Are you certain your name isn't Eric Cartman?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

YOU WILL RESPECT MY AUTHORITAH.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Nico01 said:


> I like their ; if I were spending more time in rhode island this winter I might buy some. Also, their ; I know some will consider it heresy but I like V-necks and dislike cotton sweaters. I love the rougher heathered look they have, and at $40 they look like theyre a steal.
> 
> I think are one of the ugliest things theyve put out though, like someone decided that clogs the only way to make clogs look more awesome was disproportionately large quantities of rubber. In fact, theyre basically crocs with a leather cover and some laces.


Horrible shoes. But then there aren't a whole bunch of stuff in there that's really great. Sweaters look good though.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I actually like that they're being upfront about the origin for once.
> 
> Look on a globe. Can you find a country named Imported? (I think the proper pronunciation is "eem-por-TAYD")


I prefer honesty myself, but it's the only item I saw that specifically said "Made in China" while every other item still says "Imported." That makes me think that, somehow, manufacturing in China has graduated from "we don't want anyone to know" to on the same level as "Made in England", which is the other plug in that sweater's description for the origin of the lambswool. If "Made in China" is now a selling point, I wonder what manufacturing nightmare of a country "Imported" refers to.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I bet they can make good stuff most anywhere these days. Made in Sweden isn't the qualitystamp it used to be.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> I bet they can make good stuff most anywhere these days. Made in Sweden isn't the qualitystamp it used to be.


Bjorn, this is true. There are actually certain items that I go out of my way to buy "Made in China." I have yet to find a carbon steel Chinese cleaver that performs as well as those made in China, by a Chinese company, for Chinese chefs. The problem in quality occurs when you have a company based in a developed country with off shore manufacturing. The quality control goes down the tubes.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Mar 27, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> It's the only item I saw that specifically said "Made in China" while every other item still says "Imported." That makes me think that, somehow, manufacturing in China has graduated from "we don't want anyone to know" to on the same level as "Made in England", which is the other plug in that sweater's description for the origin of the lambswool.


One could infer that a sweater advertised as "made with real Scottish wool and imported" is made in Scotland. Perhaps they (commendably!) wanted to avoid the appearance of deception.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Coffee Mug said:


> One could infer that a sweater advertised as "made with real Scottish wool and imported" is made in Scotland. Perhaps they (commendably!) wanted to avoid the appearance of deception.


I'd agree with you, except they do just that with the which are advertised as "100% Mongolian cashmere...Imported."


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

I wish retailers would simply offer traditional, authentic, timeless items without comment. Let the market decide if such items are still viable. Once you start calling something "heritage," you've introduced a certain phoniness in my opinion. Our grandfathers did not walk around consciously seeking authenticity in their clothing, they just bought good stuff and made it last a long time.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Bjorn, this is true. There are actually certain items that I go out of my way to buy "Made in China." I have yet to find a carbon steel Chinese cleaver that performs as well as those made in China, by a Chinese company, for Chinese chefs. The problem in quality occurs when you have a company based in a developed country with off shore manufacturing. The quality control goes down the tubes.


Agreed. However, will wholeheartedly recommend these guys based in Seki, Japan : 
https://japanesechefsknife.com/ChineseCleaver.html

This one isn't carbon steel (they have those as well) but the source is the best


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've seen those. They look nice but I can get the CCK at my local Asian market for less than $40 and it's "authentic."


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

...and another thread veers off into a side topic.

Regarding the new catalogue, I'm particularly keen on their new heavy-weight flannel dress pants (# TA266552) which are apparently 8.5 oz. Gotta have!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Doc D, that item number brings up a sofa on the website. Got a link?


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/65708/0?catalog_id=TA&productId=1094729&moe=INIT

I'm excited to hear how you like 'em, Doc. Do you intend to wash them, or stick to dry cleaning?


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Aren't these the erstwhile Town and Field pants from a couple of years ago, with the addition of a wrinkle-resistant finish?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Coffee Mug said:


> One could infer that a sweater advertised as "made with real Scottish wool and imported" is made in Scotland. Perhaps they (commendably!) wanted to avoid the appearance of deception.


Lands' End did that a couple of years ago with a Barbour-style knockoff coat. It was very deceptive. I contacted the company and they didn't back down, so I filed a complaint with the consumer protection division of my state government's attorney general office. A couple of weeks later, Lands' End reversed itself and quickly made amends.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm curious...how many times have you done that?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

roman totale XVII said:


> Aren't these the erstwhile Town and Field pants from a couple of years ago, with the addition of a wrinkle-resistant finish?


They do look very similar. I will definately buy these. I've been looking for olive flannels. I've got the Town and Field in grey and love them. The button back pockets are a key similarity between these and the T and F.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm curious...how many times have you done that?


To be fair, that's what it's there for.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm sure. I'm genuinely curious, though; not trying to be critical.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> ...and another thread veers off into a side topic.
> 
> Regarding the new catalogue, I'm particularly keen on their new heavy-weight flannel dress pants (# TA266552) which are apparently 8.5 oz. Gotta have!


 The discription says these are "idealy suited for the chilliest months." Not that long ago 9 oz was worn during the summer, in winter 12 oz and up was not uncommon. If 8.5 oz is for the coldest weather than what is best for summer? Paper perhaps.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

"....the earth has a fever...."


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm curious...how many times have you done that?


Perhaps a half-dozen times in the last 10 years. It generally gets the desired result. Companies don't care to receive letters from the state government's attorney general.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> The discription says these are "idealy suited for the chilliest months." Not that long ago 9 oz was worn during the summer, in winter 12 oz and up was not uncommon. If 8.5 oz is for the coldest weather than what is best for summer? Paper perhaps.


To be fair, it is flannel. The texture gives it some warmth. The hard finish worsteds, no matter how heavy they are, aren't necessarily suited for winter.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> What did you guys like/dislike?


I dislike that they seem to have discontinued anything in 3XL tall, and have very few pants with long rises.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> proudly advertised as "Made in China" instead of the shady "Imported" label. I shudder to think.


Shudder not. It's a darn nice sweater for the money that any country shouldn't be ashamed to put their name on. I've bought Scottish sweaters that were no better.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?113625-PSA-Fond-of-argyle-sweater-vests


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Nico01 said:


> IAlso, their ; I know some will consider it heresy but I like V-necks and dislike cotton sweaters. I love the rougher heathered look they have, and at $40 they look like theyre a steal.


I agree they're very nice, especially considering price. But I have a couple of the crew neck ones, and the sizing is a bit off. The Mediums are a bit tight and skimpy, while I'm a solid Medium in their shirts. And the Large sweaters are a bit too large.

Maybe they're designed to go under a sportcoat but as I live in CA these are winter outerwear for me.


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

I just got my "russet" colored shetland crewneck, yesterday, and am pleased. Mine (an XL) fit true compared to other XL sweaters I've ordered from Bean (I'm a sucker for their double L cotton vnecks for the weekends). Good color. The misses likes it (which means I do, too!).

Sunny regards,

TC


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> Lands' End did that a couple of years ago with a Barbour-style knockoff coat. It was very deceptive. I contacted the company and they didn't back down, so I filed a complaint with the consumer protection division of my state government's attorney general office. A couple of weeks later, Lands' End reversed itself and quickly made amends.


I remember the ad, but I never thought the item was manufactured in England, especially since any retailer would be sure to prominently mention that fact in the ad, as opposed to the generic "imported." Still, I can understand why one would be confused.

Contacting the AG's office is a bit extreme for me, though. With crime so rampant, this is nothing but a trifle...


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Tiger said:


> I remember the ad, but I never thought the item was manufactured in England, especially since any retailer would be sure to prominently mention that fact in the ad, as opposed to the generic "imported." Still, I can understand why one would be confused.
> 
> Contacting the AG's office is a bit extreme for me, though. With crime so rampant, this is nothing but a trifle...


Well, that's what the office does, at least a bureau of it, in Michigan. The attorney general here has always had a very strong consumer protection portfolio.

The specific Lands' End product description was very questionable. It talked of cloth made in England and then said the coat was imported. It most certainly was aimed at giving the impression that it was made in England and not India.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

jeffdeist said:


> I wish retailers would simply offer traditional, authentic, timeless items without comment. Let the market decide if such items are still viable. Once you start calling something "heritage," you've introduced a certain phoniness in my opinion. Our grandfathers did not walk around consciously seeking authenticity in their clothing, they just bought good stuff and made it last a long time.


Well they do at shops like J Press and O'Connell's and you will pay a pretty penny for these items. The market is letting itself be heard loud and clear.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have to say I am really liking Bean these days.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> Well, that's what the office does, at least a bureau of it, in Michigan. The attorney general here has always had a very strong consumer protection portfolio. The specific Lands' End product description was very questionable. It talked of cloth made in England and then said the coat was imported. It most certainly was aimed at giving the impression that it was made in England and not India.


I don't think LE was intentionally trying to deceive their customer base. It would be too easy to see through this supposed ruse - just look at the label! - and the risk to their reputation would have been too punitive to engage in such practices. In addition, LE has been known for their superb customer service; unless taken over by Enron (or Solyndra!), how would anyone attempt to explain such a deviation from existing corporate policy?

Concerning the Michigan AG, I'd like to think he'd have his hands full with the corruption emanating from Detroit, and from some of the questionable practices in the automobile industry and related unions, than worry about a somewhat confusing but easily verifiable LE ad...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I wonder what the origin of the fleece sample is? It's not even tagged!

This calls for a letter.


----------

